
Has anybody spoken directly to Covid-19 researchers/practitioners? - jonahlibrach
I&#x27;m building a site to help COVID-19 researchers&#x2F;healthcare practitioners share&#x2F;find the information they need.<p>I&#x27;m having difficulty connecting with researchers and so I&#x27;m hoping someone has got some information about what researchers need to accelerate treatment &#x2F;vaccine discovery.<p>Although there are already clinical trials underway, I want to learn how I can help immediately.<p>What are your thoughts?
======
op03
Given the number of new covid sites flooding in, you probably have a better
shot contributing to some of the more popular/existing projects.

~~~
jonahlibrach
The number of new covid sites is actually a huge problem. Regardless, no site
will be successful without speaking to actual users. And in this case my users
are the researchers.

------
jonahlibrach
The site is called [http://sciugo.com](http://sciugo.com)

